# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Strange

## Pengy

I had 5 mins to kill this morning, so had a look around a local antique store for the first time.
Spotted this beast hanging above the counter

----------


## kiwijames

Pronghorn Antelope. Don't see that often

----------


## Shearer

Common in Nth America. The reason they invented the 25-06.

----------


## kiwijames

> Common in Nth America. The reason they invented the 25-06.


Dunno if its a goat or a deer...............so I invented a shitty cartridge.

----------


## Gibo

Pengy thought it was a four prong Chamois  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Pengy thought it was a four prong Chamois


Pengy didnt know wtf it was, but was fairly sure that the shop owners clim of it being an Elk was probably not correct  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Pengy it is an Outer Mongolian racing Antelope.  Your long extinct cousins the predatory Himalayan Bald Penguin used to hunt them.

----------


## mikee

> Pengy it is an Outer Mongolian racing Antelope.  Your long extinct cousins the predatory Himalayan Minature Bald Penguin used to hunt them.


Fixed it for you  @Rushy

----------


## Micky Duck

I was expecting to see an O Rouke special.....a hare with young chammy horns in place.   definately a pronghorn antelope. introduced to the USA and they took quite nicely...its a wonder/pity they were not let go in Mackenzie country or on dessert road..

----------


## Max Headroom

Not a forgery, just plain messed up.

----------


## Preacher

Messed up?  Or just f*cken AWESOME!!!??

----------


## R93

I think it is pretty unique. I like it

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> Messed up?  Or just f*cken AWESOME!!!??


I think it can safely be said that drugs were involved.

----------


## Preacher

Definitely a solid conversation starter.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Definitely a solid conversation starter.


LOL. YES!

----------


## Preacher

> I think it can safely be said that drugs were involved.


That's where you are wrong....it is not two stuffed animals, is actually pressed cocaine.

----------


## Max Headroom

> That's where you are wrong....it is not two stuffed animals, is actually pressed cocaine.


Cocaine pressed up nostrils?

----------


## Preacher

No they literally make things out of cocaine , treated pressed into moulds to try circumvent customs.  Think Mother Mary statue from Mexico.

Although whoever crafted that gem was probably pretty much cooked.

----------


## Cigar

> I was expecting to see an O Rouke special.....a hare with young chammy horns in place.   definately a pronghorn antelope. introduced to the USA and they took quite nicely...its a wonder/pity they were not let go in Mackenzie country or on dessert road..


Nope, they weren't introduced to the USA, they are native to North America.

----------


## Cigar

South Dakota, November 2003

----------


## NRT

> South Dakota, November 2003
> Attachment 115153


Guy at works hunted them,they call them stinkelopes ,smell and taste bad ,but cunning and fast as.

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Americans make big budget  promotional videos for howa and weatherby where they go out west and "hunt" these things by setting themselves up a nice bench rest table 7 meters from the road

----------


## Russian 22.

How much did he want for it? I've never seen any taxidermy animals yet in May antique shops

----------


## A330driver

Have shot one(1)....fast on the open ground...hard to get close to,.....get used to a lot of crawling when trying to stalk......windy Wyoming 






> Common in Nth America. The reason they invented the 25-06.

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate..I can attest to that.....all trophy wall hangers really 





> Guy at works hunted them,they call them stinkelopes ,smell and taste bad ,but cunning and fast as.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bit like the buck rabbits around here very elusive and hard to kill unless an experienced hunter is behind a trusty .22 Stirling. :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> How much did he want for it? I've never seen any taxidermy animals yet in May antique shops


I didnt ask, but shall return, just for you

----------


## Tahr

The Americans call them "speedgoats".

----------


## kiwijames

Every time I see one of these it reminds me of "No Country for Old Men" (the move). Lewellyn goes out shooting Pronghorn and ends up with a shit ton of Mexican drug money and a lot of trouble.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I didnt ask, but shall return, just for you


Any news? 




> Every time I see one of these it reminds me of "No Country for Old Men" (the move). Lewellyn goes out shooting Pronghorn and ends up with a shit ton of Mexican drug money and a lot of trouble.


I see you have good taste. What a great movie it was. Lots of twists and turns.

----------


## Pengy

In the same shop.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ishoot10s

> Not a forgery, just plain messed up.
> 
> Attachment 115130


Thats great, a kind of Dune Spiceworm slash Slim Pickens Nuke Riding cross-over, very cool. :Thumbsup:  yeeeehaw.

----------


## YosemiteSam

Pronghorns are the fastest mammal in North America.  A very ancient species, and an antelope not a deer.  They evolved their speed to escape a lot of predators that lived in North America before the last ice age.... Cheetah and dire wolves etc.  The predators are gone but the pronghorn can still do 100kph in a burst and 70kph sustained.

----------

